# Help needed to confirm M2 memo method



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2008)

I've thought about memory methods for a while. Is it advantageous to use 2 completely different memo systems? One for multi and one for single? It will be hard for me to get used to. Is it worth it to learn 2 systems? I'm going to use M2. This is about edges only.

Options I'm considering:

2 lazy choices that would work and be reasonably fast:
**-Visual w/ pre-orient (it's a lot easier to trace pieces than stickers.)
-12 letters w/ pre-orient

Fewer movecount and less memo, but more to learn:
-using 24 letters (completely restructuring my letter system
**-24 images for Roman room journey
-http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3742 (make a PAO list with it.)
-???

I've made several word lists, but I'm not very familiar with them and I'm not happy with the words. I think decoding and encoding would be too unfamiliar.

** means more preferred options.

Thanks


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 23, 2008)

If you're going with visual + pre-orient, you might as well go with 3 cycle as your method. M2 is great because it requires no previous orientation.


----------



## tim (Jun 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Is it worth it to learn 2 systems? I'm going to use M2.



No.

Coming up with 24 images + learning them is a piece of cake.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2008)

Visual with preorient is what I'm doing now to practice when my images isn't completed yet. It's a bad method, but it's a step to switch from 3OP to M2. 

Ok, I will edit and get used to my images list. It would be difficult for me (not a piece of cake, but I think I can do it.)


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

i use preorient for multiblind for both edges and corners, but its very annoying because it takes up way too much memo time


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 25, 2008)

Heh, I'm sub-90 with pre-orient M2... It's much stronger without, though.

24 images isn't that hard!


----------



## KConny (Jun 25, 2008)

I use a P A/O journey method with 12*2+8*3=48 persons and 12*2+8*3=48 objects/actions with M2 and old P. If it's an action/object I know to shoot to opposite in M-slice. The greatest thing is that I can use it both for single BLD aswell for multi, 4x4 and 5x5. 

It's not hard at all to come up with images, just make sure that the are diffrent from each other and the more extreme the better (wierd, big, ulgy, funny, disgusting....). When I started making images I based them upon position, like RU = Mr. Erno Rubik, DR = drool. This was a good start, but there were some images that were too similar to each other so I threw them out. Sometime I try to throw out old images just to make every journey as uniqe as possible.

I don't know how the rest of you guys do, Tim H., Dennis, do you visualize your images in the location? I can't say that I do. It's more like I think about them and try to draw a conclusion or a feeling from them. For example, say that Rubik was drooling down my bed, I wouldn't visualize him standing over my bed with his mouth open and just drooling like a hose. It's more like I get kind ****ed off and wonder why the hell he would do that, but it's rather cool that Mr. Rubik did it and not some random dude. I often like to find the reason why things are happening rather than just visualizing them. And then when I revisit the location during excecution I would get that same feeling again. 

The only hard part with my system is that it's hard to come up with new uniqe journeys.


----------

